# sms-Abzocke: TV-Sender sucht Betroffene



## adelrune (26 Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Suche für einen TV-Bericht jemanden, der schon mal mit Premium-sms abgezockt wurde. 
Wer Lust hat, seine Erfahrungen einem seriösen Sender vor der Kamera zu erzählen, der melde sich oder schreibe mir ne email oder ne Nachricht.

Allerdings gibts zwei Bedingungen: Wir suchen jemand, der nicht älter als 16 ist und in Hessen wohnt. 
Vielleicht liest das hier ja auch ein Vater oder eine Mutter, der/die schon mal die horrende mobil-Rechnung des Sprößlings begleichen mußte... :x  

Freue mich auf Eure Nachrichten!

adelrune


----------

